# Wiedereinmal der IE



## zyclop (2. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Wie immer kann ich alles so anpassen das es stimmt. Es sei den es geht nicht mit dem IE. Und zwar habe ich gleich zwei Probleme. Diese kommen aber nur beim IE zum Zug. Mit Chrome und FF ist alles ok.

Link zur Seite: Manuell Entfernt

1.Problem
Ich habe die Seite so eingerichtet dass die Linke Navigation, der Content und die Adresse rechts alle auf selber höhe beginnen.

Das tut es auch bei FF und Chrome (Siehe Bild_1)
Bei IE versetzt es das ganze nach unten (Siehe Bild_2)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Lösen kann?

2.Problem
Der IE Ignoriert einen Abstand der hinzugefügt wurde. Ich habe extra einen Abstand fix gecoded welcher sich rechts vom Text bis zum grauen Strich zieht. In Chrome und FF funktioniert es einwandfrei(Siehe Bild_3). Im IE wird es gar nicht angezeigt (Siehe Bild 4).

Kann mir jemand da helfen? Es handelt sich um eine Joomla Seite mit einem abgeänderten Rhuk Milkyway Template. Das Problem besteht mit IE 7 und 8.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee.

gruss Zyclop

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Bilder nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge rauf geladen wurden. Beachtet bitte die Dateinamen um zu verstehen welches Bild zu welchem Problem gehört.


----------



## SpiceLab (2. August 2010)

Was hindert dich daran, wie auch schon für'n IE6, mit Hilfe des "Conditional Comments" für diese beiden IE-Versionen  ein gesondertes CSS zu nutzen, worin du beim Problem Nr.1 die Maßabweichungen entsprechend korrigierst?

Das mitgelieferte Entwicklertool im IE8 verrät mir nämlich, dass der margin-top-Wert für die Klasse "moduletableaddr" 69px anstelle der 76px beträgt, damit die Texte auf einer Höhe erscheinen.

Und auch Problem Nr.2 lässt sich mit Hilfe des Entwicklertools analysieren und beheben, indem der rechte Innenabstand nicht auf <table>, sondern auf <td> angewendet wird.


----------



## projumper (2. August 2010)

Hallo spicelab,

besten Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!

Leider hilft deine Antwort nicht weiter. Wenn Du in dem Tool für IE den margin einstellst, dann wird dir auffallen das im FF das Textfeld zu tief steht. Mit CC alle Browser einzustellen ist nicht die gesuchte Lösung.

Hier liegt das Problem ein wenig tiefer. Ich vermute das die Browser irgendwelche Tags unterschiedlich intepretieren. Leider weis ich nicht genau welche und warum. Die Seite ist nicht so wahnsinnig komplex aufgebaut das Workarounds nötig wären.

 Bin für jede Hilfe / Tipp sehr dankbar!

mfg

projumper


----------



## SpiceLab (2. August 2010)

projumper hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du in dem Tool für IE den margin einstellst, dann wird dir auffallen das im FF das Textfeld zu tief steht.


Hör ich zum ersten Mal, dass Firefox den Entwicklertools im IE8 Folge leistet.


----------



## projumper (2. August 2010)

Sorry! War ungünstig beschrieben! 

Ich meine natürlcih wen du das Tool aus IE und parallel den Firebug für das FF benutzt. Bei beiden den margin verstellen und Dir dann das Ergbniss anschaust in beiden Browsern.


----------



## SpiceLab (2. August 2010)

projumper hat gesagt.:


> Sorry! War ungünstig beschrieben!
> 
> Ich meine natürlcih wen du das Tool aus IE und parallel den Firebug für das FF benutzt. Bei beiden den margin verstellen und Dir dann das Ergbniss anschaust in beiden Browsern.


Hab ich das so empfohlen?

Und wieso schraubst du parallel in Firebug, wo Firefox alles wunschgemäß darstellt?


----------



## projumper (2. August 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Das mitgelieferte Entwicklertool im IE8 verrät mir nämlich, dass der margin-top-Wert für die Klasse "moduletableaddr" 69px anstelle der 76px beträgt, damit die Texte auf einer Höhe erscheinen.



Wenn ich den Wert anpasse dann rutsch das doch im FF weg Kann das sein das wir an einander vorbei reden?


----------



## SpiceLab (2. August 2010)

Zumindest liest du hier scheinbar an mir vorbei, denn Firefox verrückt da nichts, wenn du dem IE ein gesondertes CSS gönnst.


----------



## zyclop (2. August 2010)

Wie kann man das schon wieder machen, ein gesondertes CSS für IE7 und IE8?

gruss zyclop


----------



## SpiceLab (2. August 2010)

```
<!--[if gte IE 7]><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="ie7-8.css"><![endif]-->
```
*gte* = *g*reater-*t*han or *e*qual = größer oder gleich


----------



## projumper (2. August 2010)

projumper hat gesagt.:


> Mit CC alle Browser einzustellen ist nicht die gesuchte Lösung.


 
das ist zum Thema vorbei lesen 

aber trozdem Danke! Ich denke wir erden deine Lösung nehmen! Das ist am einfachsten!


----------



## zyclop (2. August 2010)

Gut aber damit ist erst das erste Problem gelöst. Hat jemand eine Idee wie wir das zweite Problem lösen können? Auch über die gesonderte CSS? Aber das Problem ist, dass es der IE garnicht interpretiert.

grz zyclop


----------



## SpiceLab (2. August 2010)

projumper hat gesagt.:


> das ist zum Thema vorbei lesen





zyclop hat gesagt.:


> Gut aber damit ist erst das erste Problem gelöst. Hat jemand eine Idee wie wir das zweite Problem lösen können? Auch über die gesonderte CSS? Aber das Problem ist, dass es der IE garnicht interpretiert.


Vorbei- oder überlesen?



spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Und auch Problem Nr.2 lässt sich mit Hilfe des Entwicklertools analysieren und beheben, indem der rechte Innenabstand nicht auf <table>, sondern auf <td> angewendet wird.


----------



## projumper (2. August 2010)

zyclop hat gesagt.:


> Gut aber damit ist erst das erste Problem gelöst. Hat jemand eine Idee wie wir das zweite Problem lösen können?
> 
> grz zyclop


 
Noch eine Ergenzung bzw Gedanke zur zyklop seiner Frage:

Kann das irgendwie an der Schrifft liegen? Den das ist der einzigen Unterschied den ich bis her sehe!



spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Vorbei- oder überlesen?


 
wegen der td .... . Habe ich probiert. Hat leider nicht funktioniert. 

mfg

Danke im Voraus


----------



## projumper (2. August 2010)

projumper hat gesagt.:


> wegen der td .... . Habe ich probiert. Hat leider nicht funktioniert.



Jetzt muss ich mich selber Zitieren und Korregieren. Es hat doch funktioniert. Ich musste den padding doppelt so viel setzen wie bei FF.

Woran kann das den liegen?

mfg

projumper


----------



## SpiceLab (3. August 2010)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## projumper (3. August 2010)

welche version von IE benutzt Du?

Den die Ausgabe der Website dürfte so nicht sien wie die bei Dir ausgegeben wird!


----------



## SpiceLab (3. August 2010)

Auf dem oberen der beiden Schnappschüsse ist IE8 abgebildet.


----------



## projumper (3. August 2010)

Und das linke Menü hat einen blauen Rahmen?

Kannst Du bitte die genaue Version des IE angeben?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## SpiceLab (3. August 2010)

projumper hat gesagt.:


> Und das linke Menü hat einen blauen Rahmen?


Sieht ganz danach aus, denn ich hab da nichts nachträglich hinzugefügt 



projumper hat gesagt.:


> Kannst Du bitte die genaue Version des IE angeben?


Wenn dir IE8 nicht genügt, folgt sie später, wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## zyclop (3. August 2010)

Ich würde jetzt mal frech beahaupten dass es der 7 ist. Da der 8er z.B. eine Kompatiblitätsansicht anbietet, die ich bei dir nicht sehe. Aber dass ich eine Behauptung.

grz zyclop


----------



## SpiceLab (3. August 2010)

Dann hast du den Sreenshot von heute Morgen nicht näher betrachtet, oder kennst schlichtweg nicht die Arbeitsoberfläche des aktivierten Entwickertools 


IE8 - Browsermodus: IE8-Kompatibilitätsansicht, Dokumentmodus: IE7-Standards




IE8 - Browsermodus: IE8-Kompatibilitätsansicht, Dokumentmodus: IE8-Standards



Übrigens solltet ihr euch mal mit den alternativen Stylesheets für den IE näher befassen, um die HTTP-Requests zu minimieren.


```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/system/css/system.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/system/css/general.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/rhuk_milkyway/css/template.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/rhuk_milkyway/css/blue.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/rhuk_milkyway/css/blue_bg.css" type="text/css" />
 
 
<!--[if gt IE 6]>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/system/css/system.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/system/css/general.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/rhuk_milkyway/css/templateIE.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/rhuk_milkyway/css/blue.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="/site/templates/rhuk_milkyway/css/blue_bg.css" type="text/css" />
<![endif]-->
```

Innerhalb des Conditional Comments wird lediglich "templateIE.css" referenziert, denn die übrigen Stylesheets lädt der IE ebenso, wie die anderen Browser.

Und in diesem Stylesheet wird auch nicht der komplette Code von "template.css" wiederholt, sondern nur die Regelmengen genannt, die einer Korrektur bedürfen.

Bei zukünftigen Wartungsarbeiten am Seitenkonzept sucht ihr euch ansonsten darin einen Wolf, um die relevanten Regeln wiederzufinden, die ihr einst für den IE angepasst habt.


----------



## zyclop (3. August 2010)

Nein habe ich nicht. Ok. Das heisst, dass die Seite unter dem IE 7 so aussieht mit dem blauen Rand und dem blauen hitnergrund...ist das Korrekt?


----------



## SpiceLab (3. August 2010)

Wie kommt's, dass du eingangs neben IE8 auch IE7 als Problemkind genannt hast, aber überhaupt nicht im Bilde bist, wie er euer CSS interpretiert?


----------



## zyclop (3. August 2010)

Ich wusste das er Probleme macht aber nicht das es so ausschaut. 

Das ist ja voll kacke...


----------



## projumper (3. August 2010)

ist mal bitte jemand so nett ein aktuelles Scrennshot hoch zu laden  habe kein IE 7


----------



## projumper (3. August 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Übrigens solltet ihr euch mal mit den alternativen Stylesheets für den IE näher befassen, um die HTTP-Requests zu minimieren.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Besten Dank für den Tipp!

Könntest Du bitte ein aktuelles IE7 Bild hochladen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SpiceLab (3. August 2010)

http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/
http://browsershots.org/

... damit ihr eure Arbeitsschritte nicht jedesmal vom Forum gegenzeichnen lassen müßt, wenn da offensichtlich auf einer oder beiden Seiten nicht über eine Testumgebung mit den gängigen Browsern verfügt wird, und ihr euch nicht besser organisieren könnt, damit sich gegenseitig ausgeholfen wird.

@zyclops PN: Danke, an einem entgeltlichen Job bin ich hier nicht interessiert. 

Ein 2-Mann-Team, wie ihr es bildet, sollte das eigentlich mit vereinten Kräften stemmen - zumal ihr das wohl (neben)gewerblich betreibt.


----------



## zyclop (4. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Danke an alle die versucht haben zu helfen. Ich habe mich entschieden die Seite mit Wordpress zu realisieren. Die Seite ist jetzt dann bald fertig und sieht auf allen Browsern gleich aus.

Nochmals Danke

gruss Zyclop


----------

